# Question Of The Week... ( 2018 week 12)



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2018)

*What is your definition of "scrap"? And at what point in time does it fit in that catagory?*

(Thanks to Colin for this one.)




**Rules**
There is no minimum post requirement,
Leprechauns, missplaced texans, stoopid monkeys and Minesootans are welcome to post an answer.
And of course the  and brink too...


----------



## Lou Currier (Mar 18, 2018)

Scrap is anything I don't want to throw away...almost everything

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 6


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2018)

If I can’t get at least a pen blank or stopper blank, it’s scrap. For really plain wood, I’ll burn larger stuff too. The pen and stopper blanks make great filler when trading with WB members!

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## David Van Asperen (Mar 18, 2018)

When it becomes too small for any use that I have and or it has set in the scrap bin for 10 or more years , then it may be come scrap. Just sold some fire wood and told the guy I had a couple boxes of kindling he could have. I had to sort through the the boxes first and sure enough there was some stuff I had to keep for awhile longer.

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 18, 2018)

I used to keep almost anything that was pen blank sized, smaller than that even for really figured stuff for "Just in case" Right now with the downsizing and putting the business on standby it's gotten tot he point I'm looking it it and asking- 

Will I ever use it? Is it figured enough to justify? if I can't answer yes to either, into the bin it goes.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## CWS (Mar 18, 2018)

I save all little pieces for awhile then I load up some of the better pieces and take to a couple woodturning meeting I belong too. It becomes kindling for those who burn wood.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

My definition has changed over the years. When I was in my prime, anything that had a major defect and not usable for furniture parts, I put in my firewood pile. 
Since retiring from the business world and starting to make home decor items last year, I discovered that people now want to buy wormy wood, knots, cracks, and wooden items that look rustic. This is the exact opposite of my thoughts over the years. I had a lady in CA who has a collection of crystals and was looking for rustic display bases. Nothing I had in my shop was rustic enough for her so I dug through a large pile destined for the fireplace and found a really crappy piece of American chestnut. She loved it. Here's a couple of photos she sent. I've also sold many boxes of small cut-0ffs down to just a few inches long to crafters who turn them into all kinds of small items. Now I don't burn anything except bark and even that can be sold as packets of material for potpourri. Heck, there are even guys selling boxes of sawdust on Etsy. People are buying them to make fire-starter candles. To make a long story longer, I have no idea what scrap is.

Reactions: Like 7 | EyeCandy! 2 | Agree 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2018)

scrap is heat......

Reactions: Funny 1


----------



## ripjack13 (Mar 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> scrap is heat......


That doesn't answer the question though....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2018)

ripjack13 said:


> That doesn't answer the question though....



scrap is an ever changing term relative to the size of woodpile. a pen turner with 10 full blanks and some partial -scrap is only chips. someone with tons of wood- scrap has a whole different definition

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2018)

When all the piles of wood everywhere get on my last nerve I finally snap throw it all in boxes and take it to a friends house and say burn it! Then I start all over again. But that is usually just plain grain wood, the figured and exotics I seem to save forever. So for me it becomes scrap when it's in my way and I have no place to put anything else.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2018)

My idea of scrap seems to be getting worse as I get older. I used to keep pen blank sized pieces to use as packing peanuts for others, anything smaller went in the burn pile. Now I can't seem to throw hardly anything out because I can use a 1" square chunk for a fan pull, keychain, etc. Dam y'all for making me get into turning!!!!!!!

Reactions: Like 2 | Funny 5


----------



## woodtickgreg (Mar 18, 2018)

Tony said:


> Now I can't seem to throw hardly anything out because I can use a 1" square chunk for a fan pull, keychain, etc. Dam y'all for making me get into turning!!!!!!!


We got him now! Hooked another one, lol.

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2018)

You would be amazed at how good Kingwood works for fire starter- that oil in it and coco really burns good.....

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> You would be amazed at how good Kingwood works for fire starter- that oil in it and coco really burns good.....

Reactions: Agree 3 | Funny 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2018)

Tony said:


>

Reactions: Funny 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> You would be amazed at how good Kingwood works for fire starter- that oil in it and coco really burns good.....


Not to mention Burmese teak and that crappy old Brazilian Rosewood. And it puts off a wonderful fragrance as it burns.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

Here's another piece I dug out of the burn pile and sold for $10 on Etsy. And the plant was not included. Amazing what my burn pile is worth.

Reactions: Like 4


----------



## DKMD (Mar 18, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> You would be amazed at how good Kingwood works for fire starter- that oil in it and coco really burns good.....



Wait ‘til I tell his better half that he’s driving all of the place buying exotics by the trailer full, paying to have it milled, and then burning it! Of course, I’m open to bribes...

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Wait ‘til I tell his better half that he’s driving all of the place buying exotics by the trailer full, paying to have it milled, and then burning it! Of course, I’m open to bribes...


If his wife is like mine, she's heard it all before.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 3


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2018)

DKMD said:


> Wait ‘til I tell his better half that he’s driving all of the place buying exotics by the trailer full, paying to have it milled, and then burning it! Of course, I’m open to bribes...



Watch it!!!

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 4


----------



## Sprung (Mar 18, 2018)

Really depends on what you're doing. I have small pieces of burl or highly figured wood that I've saved because I know I can make a small turning out of them. And I have the equivalent of two 55 gallon drums full of scrap I need to burn - and most everything could yield pieces that pens and other small turnings could be made of. But I don't know of many people who want to buy plain red oak or maple pen blanks - or even walnut. I tried selling walnut pen blanks once for little over the cost of shipping since I had a lot of small scrap laying around; maybe 25 cents/blank, plus shipping. Didn't get a single taker.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

My wife when I got home one day with a load of curly cherry and tiger maple.

Reactions: Like 3 | Agree 2 | Funny 2


----------



## David Hill (Mar 18, 2018)

Pretty much what I can’t use is scrap— goes to burn pile.
However after reading others posts, will give thought to cutting pen, call, and scale blanks.
Always up for a trade/sale.

Reactions: Like 2


----------



## Tony (Mar 18, 2018)

David Hill said:


> Pretty much what I can’t use is scrap— goes to burn pile.
> However after reading others posts, will gove thought to cutting pen, call, and scale blanks.
> Always up for a trade/sale.



I really need to take a drive South.....


----------



## Tclem (Mar 18, 2018)

Any wood that comes from dem dang Yankees up north is scrap

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 6


----------



## FranklinWorkshops (Mar 18, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Any wood that comes from dem dang Yankees up north is scrap


Although I'm a native Tennessean, I do have to defend lumber coming out of PA and New York. I think the world's best cherry and curly maple are coming out of this area.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 2


----------



## Schroedc (Mar 18, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Any wood that comes from dem dang Yankees up north is scrap



Says the man who thinks pine and plywood are top quality stuff......

Reactions: Agree 6 | Funny 1


----------



## Mike1950 (Mar 18, 2018)

Tclem said:


> Any wood that comes from dem dang Yankees up north is scrap



No wood fir the msisisiisisiisipian.... You do not like our wood- Not pine....

Reactions: EyeCandy! 6 | Funny 2 | Way Cool 1


----------



## Mr. Peet (Mar 18, 2018)

When the town zoning deputy knocks on the door, and the price is at least 5 cents per hundred, valuable metal heaps of yard art become scrap, and then are traded for money to afford Christmas and invest in children's future...

Reactions: Funny 3


----------



## CWS (Mar 19, 2018)

Mike1950 said:


> No wood fir the msisisiisisiisipian.... You do not like our wood- Not pine....
> 
> View attachment 143799
> 
> ...


@Mike1950 You showing off by posting your wood scraps.

Reactions: Agree 2 | Funny 1


----------



## Robert Baccus (Mar 31, 2018)

Scrap--scrap--I've heard of it--what it am yeah.


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 1, 2018)



Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Mrs ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2018)

Marc has too much scrap.


----------



## Tony (Apr 6, 2018)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc has too much scrap.



I'm very sorry Ma'am, but in solidarity with my brother I will have to disagree with you. Tony

Reactions: Thank You! 1


----------



## Spinartist (Apr 6, 2018)

Mrs RipJack13 said:


> Marc has too much scrap.




I seriously have to question your motive here. You've been a member for 2 1/2 years & have only 54 posts &
your Avatar is some kind of Doberman/Chihuahua hybrid that wears a pink turtle neck & although I'm sure you've probly been tormented unmercifully by illusions of one, Mr @ripjack13, taunting you with spiders in your toilet paper & Godzilla like vermin rampaging through your yard, but seriously... take a close look inside those heaping stacks of flat rate postal boxes at the treasures inside & say... my man, the love of my life ... get busy and make me something real nice!!!

Reactions: Agree 1 | Funny 2


----------



## ripjack13 (Apr 6, 2018)

Spinartist said:


> I seriously have to question your motive here. You've been a member for 2 1/2 years & have only 54 posts &
> your Avatar is some kind of Doberman/Chihuahua hybrid that wears a pink turtle neck & although I'm sure you've probly been tormented unmercifully by illusions of one, Mr @ripjack13, taunting you with spiders in your toilet paper & Godzilla like vermin rampaging through your yard, but seriously... take a close look inside those heaping stacks of flat rate postal boxes at the treasures inside & say... my man, the love of my life ... get busy and make me something real nice!!!



I make lots of stuff for her, and not for her, but she'll claim it anyhow.

Reactions: Like 1 | Funny 1


----------

